# Franks diabetic ice cream



## lucy123

Hi

I know we have been told not to buy diabetic ice cream but someone bought me Franks diabetic ice cream from Tesco.

It tastes nice but I have looked for the sugar and salt (is there any in ice cream) and it doesn't quote this at all.

Anybody have any view on whether should eat this or not.

To be honest I used to be an ice cream fiend but since eating healthy for the last 5 weeks I don't seem too bothered any more.

Thanks


----------



## stewardsons

i was always steered off things like diabetic chocolate as they dont contain sugar but are still very high in carbs so you may as well have the real thing.  this is probably the same with this ice cream. everything is ok to have as long as you have it in moderation


----------



## Steff

On the rare occasion i have ice cream i just have the usual tesco vanilla one.


----------



## Caroline

I have seen Franks Ice Cream in Morrissons.

When I asked about it I was told you still have to consider the carb content, which is very high apparently and you are probably better off with a small portion or proper ice cream as a treat once in a while. A small ammount of a good quality ice cream once in a while is probably better as it is a treat.


----------



## novorapidboi26

If carb counting and on quick acting insulin at meal times, you cant eat whatever you like....................

I would imagine the diabetic stuff is horrible...........


----------



## Northerner

Haven't tried it myself but we have had members in the past recommending Franks. The main problem with sugar-free or 'diabetic' food is the sweeteners may have a laxative effect which can vary from person to person. Whilst it is true that it still contains carbs, the carbs will not convert to glucose as rapidly as sugar would, so there should be less of a 'spike' in blood sugar levels.


----------



## novorapidboi26

Love that reply...............facts are what I crave.......(not sarcastic)


----------



## LisaLQ

I'll just crave the ice cream (and do without) lol.

Ps.  Skinny Cow minty ice cream on a stick thingies are nice.


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> I'll just crave the ice cream (and do without) lol.
> 
> Ps.  Skinny Cow minty ice cream on a stick thingies are nice.



yeah tryed them when morrisons had them on for a pound but had the choccy ones and yes there delicious x


----------



## Copepod

I buy tubes of fromage frais and yogurt, intended for children, I think, considering cartoon figures, when they're reduced in price, put them straight in freezer, then eat instead of ice creams - relatively small, low fat, low carbohydrate, nice flavours, ideal.


----------



## LisaLQ

Steffie said:


> yeah tryed them when morrisons had them on for a pound but had the choccy ones and yes there delicious x



Not as nice as cookie dough ice cream, though, wish they'd invent a low fat/sugar version!


----------



## Vicsetter

Not tried it or seen it, but as usual a bit of googling produces:

The nutritional information per 100g of ice cream is as follows:

Energy 163 calories
Protein 3.4g
Carbohydrate 17.9g
Fat 7.7g 

website: http://www.franksicecream.co.uk/
supposedly originally produced for hospitals (don't know whether thats a good sign or not)

Reviewed by a diabetic here:
http://www.ciao.co.uk/Frank_s_Ice_Cream_Diabetic_Vanilla__Review_5869858


----------



## williammcd

ive used franks icecream for a few years now with no change in my levels when testing ,as in every thing take in moderation ,


----------



## Tezzz

Vicsetter said:


> Not tried it or seen it, but as usual a bit of googling produces:
> 
> The nutritional information per 100g of ice cream is as follows:
> 
> Energy 163 calories
> Protein 3.4g
> Carbohydrate 17.9g
> Fat 7.7g



Interesting. Thanks for posting that Vicsetter.

Did you know 100g of Walls soft scoop has:
Energy from fat 137 calories
Protein 2.8g
Carbohydrate 16.6g
Fat 6g...?

Data from *http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyp...ood/walls/soft-scoop-light-vanilla-ice-cream/* 

I have divided their numbers by 0.45 to get the per 100g values posted above.


----------



## Mark T

My parents had some of Frank's in when I visited them this week - so I thought I would give it a try.

Although it does have a higher carb per 100g then others the main difference seems to be that it is made with fructose rather than sugar.  Fructose has a much lower GI then sugar.

I tested a 10g Carb portion (which actually is a reasonable size) with a pretty normal meal and my BG was actually very reasonable 5.1 mmol/L before and 6.9 mmol/L 1-hour after.

The bonus is that my little boy seems to like it as well


----------



## SusieGriff

I have Frank's ice cream all the time, I like it as it's not too sweet in flavour. I've eaten it quite regularly with no ill effects (laxative wise) or sugar spikes. so I'm sticking to it, I like it and it likes me


----------



## Ellie Jones

I wonder what hospitals they supplied, as in the days when as a diabetic you were given a special diabetic meal, and not had a choice off the meals often ice-cream was sent, but the standard ickle block ice-cream..

I've never tried diabetic ice-cream two reasons mainly, first due to the sweetner they generally use and the mark-up that is put on any item with diabetic in it's name!

I don't have ice-cream very often in the main it's hot summer days when you are out and about, so tend to find that spiking doens't happen..


----------



## SusieGriff

Ellie Jones;265814.

the mark-up that is put on any item with diabetic in it's name!

..[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> It's ?2 for a litre tub. no dearer (in Asda) than any other reputable brand. - (not the cheap whipped up custard type....lol ) I was wary, after being warned by so many about 'DIABETIC' labelled foods, but this, I find, is really nice ice cream, diabetic or not.


----------



## Andy HB

nomorecakes said:


> It's ?2 for a litre tub. no dearer (in Asda) than any other reputable brand. - (not the cheap whipped up custard type....lol ) I was wary, after being warned by so many about 'DIABETIC' labelled foods, but this, I find, is really nice ice cream, diabetic or not.



I actually picked up a tub in Tesco the other day. Almost put it in my trolley, but decided against it since a litre tub of ice cream in my freezer wouldn't stay there long!

I will give it a go when I've got completely on top of losing weight though!

Andy


----------



## Mark T

The ingredients (of the vanilla tub anyway) are:

Reconstituted Skimmed Milk Powder, Vegetable Fat, Fructose, Maltodextrin, Dextrose, Emulsifier (E471), Stabilisers (E401, E339, E446), Flavouring, Natural Colours (Cucumin, Annatto).

I'm in the same camp, I don't really bother with special "diabetic" products - but since it was offered I thought I'd test it anyway.  It's ?2 in both Tesco's and ASDA.  Not sold in my local Sainsbury's unfortunately.


----------



## Caroline

has anyone ever thought of making their own ice cream? then you can experiment and you will know exactly what's in it. We have been experimenting with all kindsof things because hubby has a dairy intolerance, we haven't tried soya milk yet.

I think you can make ice cream from yoghurt too. I must look at my recipe book as I make my own yoghurts.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Caroline said:


> has anyone ever thought of making their own ice cream? then you can experiment and you will know exactly what's in it. We have been experimenting with all kindsof things because hubby has a dairy intolerance, we haven't tried soya milk yet.
> 
> I think you can make ice cream from yoghurt too. I must look at my recipe book as I make my own yoghurts.



I make my own ice cream. Tis very yummy, very few carbs  Fav so far is coffee and walnut flavour. Just need to find a way to make it soft scoop instead of pick axe varity


----------



## gail1

Pumper_Sue said:


> I make my own ice cream. Tis very yummy, very few carbs  Fav so far is coffee and walnut flavour. Just need to find a way to make it soft scoop instead of pick axe varity


Im bringing my pick axe round to yours it sounds yummy


----------



## Caroline

Pumper_Sue said:


> I make my own ice cream. Tis very yummy, very few carbs  Fav so far is coffee and walnut flavour. Just need to find a way to make it soft scoop instead of pick axe varity



I was trying to work that one out too...


----------



## HelenM

> I make my own ice cream. Tis very yummy, very few carbs Fav so far is coffee and walnut flavour. Just need to find a way to make it soft scoop instead of pick axe varity



You need to find some way of incorporating more air. You could contact Mrs Thatcher and ask her for the secret
http://www.mrwhippyicecream.co.uk/the-history-of-ice-cream/

Alternatively, for grown ups only a bit of alcohol would mean make it less frozen and so  should be a bit softer!


----------



## Andy HB

Pumper_Sue said:


> ....... Just need to find a way to make it soft scoop instead of pick axe varity



I suspect, if you're anything like me, it's best to keep it the pick axe variety. Just think of all those calories expended trying to get a decent serving! 

Andy 

p.s. Sounds great though. Do you use an ice cream maker?


----------



## trophywench

Would glycerine work Sue? - you'd have to beat it in when it was half and half though so prolly not a good idea sans ice cream maker - or would a food processor do the job?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

trophywench said:


> Would glycerine work Sue? - you'd have to beat it in when it was half and half though so prolly not a good idea sans ice cream maker - or would a food processor do the job?



Ooh worth a try thanks. I have an ice cream maker and a blender. So could try both options to see what happens.
Such a shame to have to eat the end results though.........waste not want not


----------



## Pumper_Sue

*walnut and coffee ice cream*

2 large egg yolks
4 tbs of splenda
80ml milk
10ml (2tsp) instant coffee mixed to a paste with hot water.
120ml double cream.

beat egg yolks and splenda together until pale (mix not you)
Add milk place in saucepan and stir well over a low heat until it thickens. Do not allow to boil
Add coffe paste to the custard mixture and allow to cool.
Whisk cream in a seperate bowl until thick.
Stir the cream into the custard mixture and add some chopped walnuts. Place in ice cream maker or freezer container and stir as needed if no ice cream maker.

Whilst freezing go find a pick axe or Pneumatic drill as will be needed


----------



## HelenM

I think I'll have a go.. if only to use up that tub of splenda.  I never know how much to use.  .
My biggest  problem is that the only fresh cream I can buy is very thick    and not always available in the shops. The norm is creme fraiche.
 It's ironic since at the moment our garden backs onto a field with  about 20 dairy cows, there are about 10  in the field on the other side. of the road (we had 2 in our garden last week!) 
We can easily persuade our neighbours to sell/give  us locally made and very strong eau de vie but unfortunately not milk or cream!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

HelenM said:


> I think I'll have a go.. if only to use up that tub of splenda.  I never know how much to use.  .
> Normal recipe would have been 2oz sugar
> My biggest  problem is that the only fresh cream I can buy is very thick    and not always available in the shops. The norm is creme fraiche.
> The thick cream will be fine as clotted cream is used for ice cream here  not so sure about the creme fraiche though, but then as yoghurt can be used...
> It's ironic since at the moment our garden backs onto a field with  about 20 dairy cows, there are about 10  in the field on the other side. of the road (we had 2 in our garden last week!)
> Have you thought about popping out to milk the cows when no one is looking?
> We can easily persuade our neighbours to sell/give  us locally made and very strong eau de vie but unfortunately not milk or cream!



Not to sure about eau de vie ice cream  doesn't quite have the same ring to it lol.
Hope it turns out ok for you.


----------



## Mike Cooper

Franks Ice Cream is the worse than regular Ice Cream. Instead of regular Sugar(Sucrose), it is full of worse sugars -  Fructose, Maltodextrin, Dextrose. All of them actually cause type 2 Diabetes. no wonder the carbohydrate content of the so called "Diabetic" Ice cream is high.
Fructose, Maltodextrin, Dextrose are chemically processed 'filler' sugars which have a very high Glycemic Index.

NHS stopped serving it in the hospitals and now advises diabetics to read the label carefully and watch out for hidden sugars.

I would avoid this ice cream like the plague and stick to small quantities of regular ice cream.


----------



## happydog

A while ago I was given some Oppo ice cream.  It did not have sugar in it and was rather nice as it did have cram.  It is however really expensive £5+ for a tub! So I have not had any more yet. I might have a go at the ice cream recipe from Pumper_Sue.  I wondered about making it in an ice cube tray so that you could have a couple of cubes rather than having to find a pick axe?


----------



## Stevem

lucy123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I know we have been told not to buy diabetic ice cream but someone bought me Franks diabetic ice cream from Tesco.
> 
> It tastes nice but I have looked for the sugar and salt (is there any in ice cream) and it doesn't quote this at all.
> 
> Anybody have any view on whether should eat this or not.
> 
> To be honest I used to be an ice cream fiend but since eating healthy for the last 5 weeks I don't seem too bothered any more.
> 
> Thanks


I had the choice if Franks diabetic ice cream tubs while recovering in Northern General hospital in Sheffield. Just the right size but unfortunately Franks don't sell the small tubs retail. Think they're missing a marketing opportunity.
Looked at Aldi.  Tesco and Asda but they never seem to have even the larger boxes in. Will try Morriston.

Apparently have fructose rather than sucrose, which is supposed to be better for diabetics.


----------



## Amigo

I had these in hospital too except by the time they delivered them they had turned into Frank’s vanilla cream! 

Nice though, especially if you got one whilst it was still ‘iced’


----------



## Drummer

I make icecream to my grandmothers recipe simply leaving out the sugar - but it is eggs and double cream and brandy - served with chopped walnuts and a trace of honey. The stronger the honey smell the better - I think that heather honey is the best - but only one small teaspoon to ice cream made with a pint of cream


----------

